# Pen Pictures



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are a few pictures of some pens I have turned so far. I have not been on the lathe as much as I wanted to since buying it toward the end of 2005, but that is about to change and I have a lot of spinning projects lined up to begin practicing on.

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Bob! Looking forward to yah getting that lathe a spinning again! 

corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob? Which is the one that is mightyer than the sword? (ducking)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, I was watching the wood working channel today and WoodWorking at Home Episode #8 is about using gouges. This is an excellent video and I picked up alot of tips to help reduce the whoops and catches and stuff. Especially on how to hold and position for a cut to reduce chance of a cut. He didn't get into the evil skew though  

Corey


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow Bob, very nice work!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking pens Bob N. Keep up the good work. Keep the pics coming too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Bob 

I have a small metal lathe and was thinking about using it to make a pen or two but then I saw what it would cost to make a pen or two and that put the brakes on that one.

Maybe some day I would like to make one like you and Corey have done, real nice pens 
Maybe this winter when the snow gets me down.. 
Thanks for posting the pictures ....
Bj


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice pens Bob. What finish are you using?

Sid


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I want to see a picture of wood chips all over that lathe my friend. No excuses. 

Nice looking pens Bob. Next you need to make a lidded box and then a bowl.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BernieW said:


> I want to see a picture of wood chips all over that lathe my friend. No excuses.
> 
> Nice looking pens Bob. Next you need to make a lidded box and then a bowl.


Nope.... gonna do the platter route first. Yours has inspired me to the brink.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Sid! Good to see yah! 

Corey


----------

